# LCD -  en rolig grej

## tarsh

Det finns saker som man behöver för att kunna använda sin dator och så finns det grejer som man skaffar bara för de är coola, roliga, häftiga.

En LCD är ett sådant exempel. Jag har gått och funderat på att skaffa en de senaste 2 åren men har tyckt att de har varit för dyra och om man ska var ahelt ärlig så fyller de ingen jätte viktig funktion. Men så lyckade jag hitta en svensk butik som sålde en 4 raders 20 teckens display för endast 295 :- och du kunde jag inte låta bli. Så jag beställde den och lite komponenter för att kunna montera den. 

Inte min bild !

[img:d0b852ec98]http://www.fukt.bth.se/~cam/lcd4x20front3.jpg[/img:d0b852ec98]

----------

## Yarrick

var köpte du den?

----------

## tarsh

Köpte displayen från Fractronics, där finns även kopplingsschema och vilka komponenter man behöver.

----------

## nat

Skitcoolt! Har lust att skaffa en sådan! kan man koppla den til serieporten? Har lust att skaffa en gammal laptop som man kan ha i bilen som oggspelare. Tänk om man kunde ha displayen framme i panelen, en fjærrkontroll och ha laptopen med wlan i bagaget.

----------

## tarsh

Jag kör min via parallellporten, och kopplingsschemat till displayen var för parallell, men jag är ingen elektrosnubbe så, men jag tror att displayen jag har är gör sig bäst via parallell. Alla program som stöder kontrollerchipet HD4478 antar att den är parallell. 

Jag kan bara säga tt jag är grymt nöjd, och ska skaffa fler till att använda i mini-system, typ ITX  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tarsh

Nu har jag monterat LCDn i mitt über grymma LianLi chassi, blev väldigt nöjd med resultatet, jagar en bra digital kamera så att de som är intresserade kan få se hur snyggt det kan bli när man monterat den.

Det var ett j*kla arbete att jobba med aluminiumchassit, aluminium är mjukt men det är sjukt svårt att hitta verktyg som inte förstör. Hade tyvärr ingen metallverkstad att tillgå när jag gjorde det utan mitt lilla kök fick fungera som verkstad. Mina grannar var nog inte glada på mig, det låter väldigt mycket när man såga med en sticksåg i aluminium  :Smile: 

Men nu är det avklarat så nu är det vidare till andra små modding projekt.

----------

## tarsh

Nu har jag fixat lite bilder på hur LCDn ser ut när den är monterad och färdig plus lite andra bilder tagna innan den monterades. För att ytterligare förhöja upplevelsen har jag även lagt ett par korta videoklipp som visar hur den ser ut när den jobbar.

Här är bilderna

Bilderna är högupplösta så sitter man på modem får man kanske nöja sig med att titta på thumbnailes   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cato`

TØFT!!!!   :Cool: 

----------

## Lovechild

Jeg har haft et LCD display (Matrix Orbital) liggende på min hylde i årevis - jeg har aldrig taget mig sammen til at sætte det op.

Måske burde jeg finde loddekolben frem....

----------

## tarsh

Det tycker jag absolut att du ska göra  :Smile: . Ska börja utforska olika roliga användningsområden för den. Kanske ta och skriva en "bättre" XMMS plugin än de som redan existerar eller något annat roligt.

Om det är någon som har någon annan rolig idé vad man kan göra med den så skriv   :Smile: 

----------

## Andersson

Vad använder du för program och hur funkar det? Kan man bara skicka text eller går det att komma åt enskilda pixlar? Jag har funderat på det här förut, det vore häftigt men tyvärr står min pc på golvet... Inte mycket nytta av en extra display där.

----------

## tarsh

 *Quote:*   

> Vad använder du för program och hur funkar det? Kan man bara skicka text eller går det att komma åt enskilda pixlar?

 

Jag använder LCDproc som är en server (via tcp) som hanterar all kommunication med displayen, den har stöd för flertalet kontrollerchip såsom hd4478, martix orbital, cryztal fonts mfl. 

http://lcdproc.omnipotent.net/index.php3?continue=yes

Du kan då skicka data (rena strängar) till LCDproc som kommer att visas på displayen. Det finns ett antal kommandon som LCDproc förstår och som man använder för att positionera text/data på displayen. Man kan inte vad jag vet sätta enskilda pixlar med LCDproc utan då får man nog skriva hanteringen av displayen själv. Men då skall man nog vara välbekant med C och ha tillgång till en specification av kontrollern (finns om man vill ha).

Använder en plugin till XMMS som agerar som en klient till LCDproc. Det följer även med en client med servern som kan skicka load/uptime mm.

 *Quote:*   

> Jag har funderat på det här förut, det vore häftigt men tyvärr står min pc på golvet... Inte mycket nytta av en extra display där.

 

Du behöver ju faktiskt inte montera den i chassit utan det går utmärkt att använda så här t ex

http://www.bit-tech.net/article/43/

----------

## Zkronk

tarsh: Vad är det för plugin till Xmms du använder? Och vart kan jag hitta den?

----------

## snutte

Cool, fan så man blir lite sugen.  :Smile: 

----------

## professorn

Man skulle köpa en till webservern och skriva ett script som kollar antalet CodeRed "attacker" osv  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tarsh

 *Zkronk wrote:*   

> tarsh: Vad är det för plugin till Xmms du använder? Och vart kan jag hitta den?

 

Använder en plugin som heter miniLCD, och xmmslcd,  fast ingen av dessa är riktigt bra, saknar inställnings möjligheter, på de flesta av mina bilderna så använder jag en plugin till winamp. Håller på att själv skriva en bättre plugin till XMMS, tar lite tid men resultatet ska bli bättre med mer inställningsmöjligheter etc.

Det kan hända att det finns bättre plugins till andra mediaspelare har dock inte hittat dem ännu. Om någon skulle råka snubbla över en sådan så posta gärna här   :Smile: 

Använder annars lcdproc, en klient som följer med LCDproc servern till att skicka ut data såsom,  load, memory, cpu etc

----------

## Zkronk

tarsh: Okej, tackar! Låter bra att du håller på och skriver ett bättre plugin också  :Smile: 

EDIT: Har exakt en sådan display som dig, är XmmsLCD-analysern långsam för dig också?

----------

## tarsh

jepp, den är långsam   :Sad:  , tror att det kan bero på dåliga/tidskrävande beräkningar i pluginen.

----------

## Zkronk

Okej, för till min gamla 2x16 teckens LCD så använde jag LCDmod och Xmms-pluginen till det, och där vara analysern mycket snabbare.

----------

## tarsh

Ok. då kan det ju även bero på LCDproc dessvärre   :Sad:  , kanske blir fördröjningar mellan dess att pluginen skickar datan till LCDproc och tills dess att den hinner uppdatera. Kanske vore bättre med en handler typ lcdmod.

----------

## detrex

Jag skulle behöva lite hjälp med själva kopplingsschemat...

Är inte så duktig på detta ... har alltså köpt en powertip 4X20 LCD med LED backlight.

Tarsh om du har några flera bilder du kan posta så man ser själva kopplingen bakom

displayen....

vad behöver ja om några kan ge mig några tips...

----------

## Zkronk

detrex: Jag skulle kunna ta och ta en bild på hur jag har kopplat min Powertip-LCD, men jag vet inte om man blir så mycket klokare av det eftersom det nästan ser ut som ett ormbo   :Laughing: 

----------

## detrex

Det vore ju kalasbra det Zkronk om du kunde visa mig några bilder på ditt ormbo   :Very Happy: 

Bara så att jag får se en överblick...

----------

## Zkronk

Nu har jag äntligen tagit mig ork och ta en bild...  :Smile: 

Ormbo

EDIT: Den lilla kretsen med bla. en konensator på bilden är till IR-mottagaren, så den behöver du inte bry dig om.

----------

